# Dog Day Afternoon



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

I will be taking Karma down to the park tomorrow if for no other reason than to socialize her some more. From my understanding, many rescues from the area participate in this event...I think it's a wonderful idea. If you're in the area, think about going...and making a donation or two if you can. 

*Come join the animals of rescue at the 2nd annual Dog Day Afternoon. 
Meet homeless animals that need your love. If you have another pet, bring them too so an introduction can be done before you decide. 
Even if you are not looking to adopt a new pet come and get familiar with different breeds or even look into fostering an animal. 
We look forward to seeing everyone there!!! 

Elmwood Park (behind UNO Campus, between Dodge street and Pacific) 
Saturday May 31st 
11:00am – 4:00pm (Rain or Shine) 
Please bring any unwanted pet supplies in good condition as a donation to rescue.*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like you better be careful and not fall in love with a dog to bring home. When we went to a Dog Day Afternoon in our town, I wanted to take home all the pusp and fell in love with a greyhound with a tiger stripped dog that was gorgeous. Bama had a fun time and got lots of goodies. Be prepared to have lots of people stop you to play and pet her.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

I know...I am kind of glad that I don't get paid until next Thursday...that will prevent me from bringing home a new addition.

I am looking forward to it...Karma LOVES other dogs...and I must admit that I like it when people stop to fawn over her...I always make them make her sit first...she is getting to be such a good girl.


----------

